# Freshly groomed!



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Neeva got her first professional groom today, nothing cut except around her bum for obvious reasons lol and her paws. The groomers can't believe how fast her coat is coming in she is 8 months now. Anyways she done fantastic not a peep very proud mumma.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

So adorable! I hope Archie has the same length of coat as Neeva.
But she's very beautiful!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Suki1986 said:


> So adorable! I hope Archie has the same length of coat as Neeva.
> But she's very beautiful!


Why thank you! She's got loads to come in she's only 8 months can take around 2 years for the full coat she has a double coat and is shedding like crazy right now the joys lol! Very thick around her bum and pants which is a nightmare when going to the loo ha! What age is Archie now??


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, hello there, gorgeous Neeva! You look fantastic! You are growing up to be a good-looking girl! 

Now......how is your sweet brother, Pablo? :coolwink:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She has ear fringe! She's gotten so big and so pretty. Love it!


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Archie is coming up to 4 months. Malting a fair bit but tail and ears are getting longer and coat seems to be getting thicker.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Well, hello there, gorgeous Neeva! You look fantastic! You are growing up to be a good-looking girl!
> 
> Now......how is your sweet brother, Pablo? :coolwink:


she sends doggy cuddles!! Haha I know you too well I will embed a pic of Pablo just for you  












Chiluv04 said:


> She has ear fringe! She's gotten so big and so pretty. Love it!


I know right!? The past few weeks she's gotten so hairy, even down the back of her legs its so long. She smells amazing though after the groomers and they done all her bum so no poo disasters.



Suki1986 said:


> Archie is coming up to 4 months. Malting a fair bit but tail and ears are getting longer and coat seems to be getting thicker.


Ah the puppy uglies! Neeva was basically a smooth coat at 4 months ill find a pic and post it for you. He's got a while to go but it should be growing in now you'll find. He's a handsome little man you've got.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> she sends doggy cuddles!! Haha I know you too well I will embed a pic of Pablo just for you


Ah....now THAT'S better! 

My Goodness he's cute! It gets me every time!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Ah....now THAT'S better!


Lol what you like! He's currently running around very happy in a pink vest that was Neeva's. Oh I don't know what to do with him he really is one of a kind :laughing5:


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

What a pretty baby!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She looks fantastic. I love nice neat paws on long coats...no "grinch" feet! (-;


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

I love seeing pictures of your pups  neeva looks great! She looks like she knows it too 😀

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

I love ear fringe but in our house we call it ear feathers lol.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Thia said:


> What a pretty baby!


Aww why thank you!!!



Jayda said:


> She looks fantastic. I love nice neat paws on long coats...no "grinch" feet! (-;


Thank you! I am trying to keep on top of her coat as its coming in, she does have a double coat its very thick around her pants so trying to keep everything neat and tidy! Yeap I love when their paws are neat they remind me of little cat paws which are very cute. Also any tips on how to keep her ear fringe neat? Its all of a sudden growing in and she isn't exactly a lady pup she's in to the pond the mud rolling in god knows what total nightmare.



Lutine said:


> I love seeing pictures of your pups  neeva looks great! She looks like she knows it too 😀
> 
> Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


Thank you! She's a total Diva buuuut she loves getting groomed so half the battle lol 




Thia said:


> I love ear fringe but in our house we call it ear feathers lol.


Oh I love ear feathers I may have to steal that lol!


----------

